# Burns and dressings



## JulesofColorado (Oct 22, 2009)

A patient had a 2nd degree burn on 1% total body surface. Antibiotic ointment was applied and it was dressed. Can I code 16020 for the dressing even though a debridement was not done?


----------



## dollface5 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Burn care*

Since the description of the code says "dressings and/or debridement", it seems like the appropriate code. Since there is no other code to choose, I would go with it.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks dollface


----------

